# Mandalay's 1st Birthday Party (pic heavy)



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay's official birthday is not until Thursday the 29th, but we had her birthday party today!

Mandi's cake, cake plates and party hats



















My daughters, Mackenzie and Dharma, and Mandalay wearing their party hats (despite how pitiful and sad she looks, I have convinced myself that Mandi really did enjoy her party hat!!)




























The neighbor brought over a present for Mandi










Mackenzie and I went to the uppity dog boutique and got her some "home-made" carob covered treats and dog brownies. She also got treat samples there


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday Mandalay! That picture with Mackenzie in the hat is too funny - Ma do I have to??


> Quote:uppity dog boutique










yeah we have one of those too. Hardwood floors in a dog store...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Happy Birthday pretty girl.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Despite the hat, I bet she enjoyed herself!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome! Happy birthday Mandalay!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, what a party! Looks like she thoroughly enjoyed herself. Happy Early Birthday, Mandalay!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mandalay!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

Happy birthday, great photos


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Mandalay


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday, Mandalay and many, many more.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Quote:uppity dog boutique
> ...


I almost had a heart attack in that store!! My daughter saw a display of collars and was picking them up and looking at them, showing me, and then hanging them back up. After about the 3rd one I noticed the price tag - $180!!!







FOR A DOG COLLAR!! A normal collar with some froofy stones glued to it!!

And dont even get me started on the leashes!!

There was a dog bed in there for $800. I dont even know that *my* bed cost that much...I know my daughters didnt. The babys crib (which turns into a toddler bed and then into a double bed) did not cost that much.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I loooovvvee the pictures!







I hope I can get away with throwing a mini-party for Jerzey when she turns one later this year (although I know the bf will probably think it's ridiculous. Hehe.)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday sweet







Mandi!!!!! Look how cute she looks in her birthday pawprints hat! OMG, she has such a SWEET face!! I hope she had a wonderful celebration.. pretty girl!


----------

